# Camping on Oconee National Forest



## Bowdawg (Sep 21, 2016)

Do any of you have any experience camping on the National Forest around the Piedmont?  Im trying to get a good idea of where to camp and feel comfortable leaving my stuff while hunting.  Im kinda over the Piedmont camping experience with 500 generators running at one time.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 21, 2016)

theres a small Oconee camp spot on Juilette rd just off hwy 83 but not sure how secure it would be, your welcome to camp at My club, its not far from there


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 21, 2016)

there are designated "hunt camps" on the ONF
that you can use, but you can also camp anywhere you want to set up your camper/tent....


----------



## Bowdawg (Sep 21, 2016)

Im aware of those camps.....7mag. I know where they are on the National Forest map and I have spotted some of them from google earth.  I really wanted some feedback from folks that have actually camped on some of those campgrounds and never had or heard of any problems with theft.  Luckily someone offered to let me camp on their club thats near where we hunt on the Piedmont and Im hoping to hear back from him.  I would much rather camp on private property if I could.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 21, 2016)

PM received and returned, your welcome to camp with us


----------

